# The Pets



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, I've been poking around here long enough, I guess it's time I stop begging just for pictures and start sharing some! :camera

Let me introduce you to our family! Then I'll get some new pics up soon, I've taken tons lately and haven't uploaded any yet. 

First, :hello, I'm Tara! :wave: I live in Michigan with my husband Rick and our 5 pets. Rick & I just celebrated our 5 year wedding anniversary :biggrin2:

We got bit by the bunny bug about 7 years ago when we saw Thumper at a pet store*. He was a complete impulse buy, when we had no other pets, and he completely changed our lives. I'm so glad we got him and love him to death. 

Thumper is a broken holland lop (probably some mix in there too), with an approx birthday of July 15th, 2001. He lives with his girlfriend Simba, a lionhead, with an approx birthday of September 10th, 2003.

Our other pets include a mostly German Shepherd/mutt dog, Baxter, and our two American Short hair cats, Davy & Earl. 

We also had a hedgehog who just recently passed away, and I thank those of you who commented on my Goodnight Koa post about 2 weeks ago. 

































We have no idea how old Early is - anywhere between 1-3 years so I havent made him a ticker yet until we get a better handle on his age! Earl is newest to the family, he joined us just under a year ago. 















Thanks for stopping in and meeting me and my family!







* we now strictly adopt adopt adopt!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 28, 2008)

Welcome, Tara!:wave: Welcome to the Blogs, lol! Great start, love all your pics! Can't wait to hear more about all your buddies. They're all very cute!


----------



## tamnjo (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello!

I just wanted to say that Simba has the same birthday as me! :biggrin2::brownbunny


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 28, 2008)

I have to say that i LOVE your screen name and get a chuckle when ever i read it,lol.



I love Thumper, too cute. And Earl of course cause i have a thing for black and white cats.


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Aug 2, 2008)

Alright, I havent uploaded my new pics, but I figured I'd share some oldies but goodies with those of you just getting to know my family  These are pictures I just LOVE and cant get enough of!


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Aug 2, 2008)

Ive got some more favorites


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Aug 2, 2008)

Awwww Tara!! Such great pics!! I love the one of Earl and Thumper and the one of both the kitties, Simba and Thumper, Thumper with his tongue out, Simba in the snow and on the train, Earl in the bunny pen...whew! Such an awesome fur family, you are blessed.
Hey can you post that one where you had to shave Baxter after the skunk attack??


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 2, 2008)

Great pictures! I love the one of Thumper with his head in the oatmeal container. I have a Thumper too, he is a blue flemish giant. Simba is a beautiful bunny too.


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Sep 6, 2008)

Here are the pics from when poor Baxter got sprayed by a skunk and on top of all the homemade methods you can think of, we also shaved him. As requested by Emily


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Sep 6, 2008)

new pics


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Sep 6, 2008)

new pics continued...









































Husband took this picture and is so very proud of it:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 6, 2008)

Great pictures!

I can seewhy your Hubby is proud of that picture. That's a great action shot. I can never get pictures of my babies in motion.

Susan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 6, 2008)

That last picture of Thumper is awesome! Give Rick a pat on the back for me :clapping:. Everyone is looking great. I sure miss Thumper and Simba!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 6, 2008)

Tara, your furbabies are sooooo cute!! :shock: I absolutely love the picture of Simba, and Baxter lying together, it's great! 

My favourite is this one though:






I just love his back legs- he looks like he's wearing little trousers! And his face as well.... :inlove:


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Oct 19, 2008)

New pictures of everyone but the bunnies, they werent on this latest upload of camera pics. 

Brotherly cuddle time!





My husband built this cat tree a few months ago, Davy lives on the top perch now basically!





Earl loves going on boxes. Anyone want us to ship him to ya? hahaha










Baxter eating his food, Earl drinking the water






new toy we bought the cats, a mouse inside goes round & round if they bat at it. they LOVE it! even Davy who never plays





Baxter's Halloween costume for this year - Batman!


----------

